# Redraw



## SuddenLife

So I found a drawing form 2006. I figured I could do a proper redraw. But I also figured that would be boring as all hell.

So I decided to only redo the shading and add color; I was going to leave the proportions alone because the outcome would be funny.

And it was.

Enjoy:


----------



## TerryCurley

Wow, what a difference.


----------



## SuddenLife

Yeah, I like to think I learned a thing or two : D


----------



## FanKi

jajajajajaja cooool stuff!

The only thing is bothering me is her eye... the one that has like a mangekyou sharingan >.< It makes me uncomfortable when I directly see it D:


----------



## karliejaye

Oh my goodness! I am in love with it. I like how the proportions aren't quite right, but the shading is so well done and the color scheme reminds me of classical portraits. It's like a juxtaposition of two very different styles. Nicely done!


----------



## SuddenLife

Thanks both : D


I just realized that something was off about this version. I think I f**ked up part of the shading when I put the layer with the old drawing on top, next to this one.

So here is the right version;


----------



## TerryCurley

Your picture looks like she is a robot.

_Just FYI we have a general consensus not to use profanity in our posts, so I modified your post just a tiny bit. _


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> Your picture looks like she is a robot.
> 
> _Just FYI we have a general consensus not to use profanity in our posts, so I modified your post just a tiny bit. _


Consensus means general opinion.


----------



## SuddenLife

Oh, sorry, didn't know that.

And to me she mostly looks like some really, really big mistake :')


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> Consensus means general opinion.


Redundancy is the way of the universe, I'm just a universal type person.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You have definitely improved in 9 years Sis


----------



## SuddenLife

Sure hope so xD Thanks!


----------

